
Edward Snowden will kick off LibrePlanet 2016 in Cambridge - christianbryant
https://www.fsf.org/news/edward-snowden-will-kick-off-libreplanet-2016-in-cambridge
======
christianbryant
This is a great boost for LibrePlanet and an excellent opportunity for GNU
hackers from a variety of perspectives on the personal privacy issue to engage
in a serious and hopefully society-changing dialog.

~~~
metasean
Will this be broadcast or recorded for those unable to attend in person?

~~~
christianbryant
The entire event will be recorded for later viewing, as with previous
LibrePlanets. I'll check with Georgia from FSF whether this event will be live
streamed and update here later. Snowden will be streamed _within_ the event
(he's not onsite) so you may want to actually go to Boston, as a recording of
him being streamed will just not be the same :-)

------
komaromy
I was not aware that a decent "free software live video stream" exists. Anyone
know what technology they'll be using?

~~~
christianbryant
I'm pretty sure the FSF is using GStreamer and Icecast for LibrePlanet events.

~~~
davexunit
This is correct as of last year, and probably this year, too, but I can't say
that for sure. They could very well have made some good tweaks and upgrades to
the hardware/software.

Last year, Thinkpad X200 laptops (using Libreboot and Trisquel) were used in
the 3 session rooms. The cameras were by Elphel, also running free firmware.
The laptops processed the video feed with some complicated gstreamer pipeline
and sent the result off to the FSF's Icecast server. The stream could then be
viewed in the video player of your choice (such as VLC) or directly in a web
browser. A small JavaScript application on the LibrePlanet site let you
quickly switch between the 3 rooms and used Icecast's XML API to retrieve some
fun stats like how many people were currently watching the stream.

It would be nice if they could get beefier machines on site doing the a/v work
which really taxes the X200 (the gstreamer processes get nice'd to give them
higher priority and the fan is set to max via a kernel setting), but there
simply aren't any better options for fully free computers right now that can
be reasonably transported. Or maybe the FSF has found something that I don't
know about. We'll see!

~~~
bcg1
I guess it depends on your definition of "reasonably transported" but options
are opening up:

[http://minifree.org/product/libreboot-d16/](http://minifree.org/product/libreboot-d16/)

~~~
davexunit
Yes, this is a nice recent advancement. The GNU Guix project will likely be
using this motherboard for their build farm.

~~~
christianbryant
We're all rooting for GNU Guix. For me, at least, this is the project of 2016
to watch, get involved with and support. I grabbed early versions and I
couldn't be happier :-)

------
tmptmp
Hello FSF, I want to kick off LibreGulag [0] :( Please support me too!

[0] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gulag](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gulag)

~~~
christianbryant
You will want to go here for more information and to network with other groups
toward starting a LibreGulag:
[https://libreplanet.org/](https://libreplanet.org/)

Good luck!

------
pekk
This is really sad. I can't support FSF any more. I agreed with their mission,
but I don't agree with Snowden's.

~~~
wtbob
I can still support them even though they have engaged that oath-breaker. They
do a lot of good, on balance — a _lot_. I wish that they hadn't fallen for the
hysteria, but they're still doing a great amount of really important work.

~~~
bcg1
"I will support and defend the _Constitution of the United States_ against all
enemies, foreign and _domestic_ "

